# Crab Stuffed Shrooms



## chefrc (Oct 25, 2010)

*Crab Stuffed Mushrooms*
These are absolute heaven,,Are great as an appetizer or justa little something else to go with a main meal. You may use Tuna in water ( Drained ) in place of the Crab. Either way WOW!!
 

Crimini Mushroom Buttons ,Wash with a damp paper towel and pull stems out and dice finely
2 8oz Cream Cheese
1 cup Sharp Cheddar Cheese
2 Ribs Celery Finely diced
1/2 med Onion finely diced
2 Cans Crab Meat or Tuna
Fine Bread Crumbs
PepperJack cheese slices, cut small enough to cover the mushrooms when baked.
2 Tbsp Diced Garlic
Zest of 1/2 - 1 lemon
Butter

Mix together cream cheese, cheddar,onion,celery, crab meat or Tuna ,diced mushrooms and enough bread crumbs to make it stiff. Now take the mushroom caps and add a little garlic and butter in each one, now spoon in the cheese mixture and fill them up good .Place on a cookie sheet with room between each one and bake in a oven or on your smoker or grill on 250 degrees or until you get an inside temp of 170. Crab / Tuna will absorb alot of smoke so try and avoid wood if you can. Take them out put on your sliced pepperjack cheese and put back in the oven or smoker / Grill until cheese melts. Pull them out sprinkle on a little lemon zest,,,And ohhhh Weeee!!!!! Enjoy.

This recipe will make quite a few so you may want to start with a couple 8 oz boxes of mushrooms.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds mighty tasty Chefrc!!!

Thanks!

I guess there isn't much reason to use the smoker, if it calls for avoiding wood (smoke)?

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2010)

Now I like stuffed mushrooms too but leave out the smoke. I'm not sure about this one I also do stuff in the oven too but the crab or the tuna will grap all the smokey flavor. First opff I don't plan on eating the crab or the tuna alone. I'll eat it all together as one big bite. I think I might throw them into the smoker for atleast a little smokey goodness and maybe then in the oven but I think that I would leave them in the smoker.


----------



## distre (Oct 29, 2010)

That sounds good Chefrc, I have some canned salmon from the in laws in Alaska and thanks to you I have a new use for it. Maybe grate some smoked cheese on top. Makes me hungry thinking about it.


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 31, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds mighty tasty Chefrc!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


I usually use grill mats and grill them on that with low heat.


----------

